# Is this poa triv?



## durtsay (Jul 29, 2021)

Seeing some patches that are lighter green in my lawn (KBG/Perennial ryegrass) and pulled some out. Is this poa triv?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Top pic looks more like poa annua to me.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

+1 for P. annua for the first image (underside not shiny enough).

The second seems to be PRG (color, grooves on blade, shiny underside).


----------



## durtsay (Jul 29, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> Top pic looks more like poa annua to me.





2L8 said:


> +1 for P. annua for the first image (underside not shiny enough).
> 
> The second seems to be PRG (color, grooves on blade, shiny underside).


Thanks for the help! Any suggestions for eradicating the patches? I put down pre-emergent (prodiamine) 3x per year. What kind of post-emergent works on poa annua? Tenacity?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Glyphosate. I just hand pull the annua when I come across it.


----------



## durtsay (Jul 29, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> Glyphosate. I just hand pull the annua when I come across it.


Since I'm not as proficient at identifying poa, is it best to do a blanket spray of Tenacity to highlight the poa. Then use glyphosate?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Top one is likely Triv.


----------

